# Zombieland



## Izebecool (Oct 3, 2009)

I saw this movie yesterday and it was really awesome. Its a great zombie movie filled with tons of funny moments. 

Has anyone else seen it yet? If you haven't seen this movie yet I recommend you go see it asap!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 3, 2009)

I so want to see that I love zombie films


----------



## Karl Hungus (Oct 3, 2009)

It's opening here next week. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 4, 2009)

Just came back from it. Abso-fucking-lutely hilarious, from start to finish.

Judging by the first rule of the movie, if we ever have a zombie apocalypse, I'm pretty well fucked.


----------



## Izebecool (Oct 4, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Just came back from it. Abso-fucking-lutely hilarious, from start to finish.
> 
> Judging by the first rule of the movie, if we ever have a zombie apocalypse, I'm pretty well fucked.



Lmao you better start working on some cardio.


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 4, 2009)

Whats the first rule? (I plan on going to see it)


----------



## zindrome (Oct 5, 2009)

Xaios said:


> Just came back from it. Abso-fucking-lutely hilarious, from start to finish.
> 
> Judging by the first rule of the movie, if we ever have a zombie apocalypse, I'm pretty well fucked.



AHAHAHAHA !!! 



that movie was pure win.. from start to end
HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!!


----------



## natspotats (Oct 5, 2009)

that movie is incredible and i liked how they opened with for whom the bell tolls


----------



## BigPhi84 (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey Vincent, apparently, this movie was filmed in Valdosta.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Oct 5, 2009)

natspotats said:


> that movie is incredible and i liked how they opened with for whom the bell tolls



Just watched it last night, I couldn't help but to sing along and play drums to the song 

But I have to admit, this movie is worth every penny to watch at the theaters and to buy it!! I can't wait to get it on Blu Ray


----------



## orb451 (Oct 5, 2009)

+100 for featuring any pre 88' Metallica in a soundtrack. Liked the movie, had some really funny stuff in there but wasn't as side-splittingly hilarious as I thought it was going to be.

Everyone of my buddies who'd seen it said it was the funniest movie EVARRR!!! I went in with no expectations and I love all kinds of movies so I've got no gripes with the genre or mixing action/comedy or gross-out stuff, etc.

I just found some parts to be lagging a little bit, some of the car ride sequences were either a little long or didn't have as many jokes as they could have. I thought the BM stuff was great and should have been expanded upon.

Overall, good movie, definitely not the funniest Zombie flick as far as I'm concerned. That still goes to Shawn Of The Dead. How's that for a slice of fried gold?????


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 7, 2009)

Damn, Rich, I gotta disagree with you, I felt that the pacing in "Zombieland" was more steady than that of "Shawn of the Dead." Though the inside jokes and pokes at other zombie movies go to "Shawn of the Dead." "Zombieland" was much a low brow humor factory than "Shawn of the Dead." Care for a Hostess Snowball?  There are a few sports and a band I'll never be able to listen to, let alone watch without snickering uncontrollably after "Zombieland."

I'm still laughing at a friend's comment about there being too much blood and gore...


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 7, 2009)

There is never too much blood and gore.


----------



## Izebecool (Oct 8, 2009)

BigPhi84 said:


> Hey Vincent, apparently, this movie was filmed in Valdosta.



Yeah they wanted extras for it too and I found that out a month after they filmed it 

I so could have been a zombie...


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 8, 2009)

I have a terrible feeling that I will be disappointed after watching Shaun Of The Dead so many times, my favorite movie ATM, I'm going through a bit of a zombie fest.


----------



## Baco (Oct 8, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> I have a terrible feeling that I will be disappointed after watching Shaun Of The Dead so many times, my favorite movie ATM, I'm going through a bit of a zombie fest.


Indeed, it's "Shaun of the Dead", cool movie indeed, loved it.

Pretty curious for this one too, probably won't make the cinema's here, so I'll have to wait for a Blu-Ray edition one day...


----------



## Nick1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Just saw it today with some friends and loved it! Great movie. Damn Emma Stone looked Hot.


----------



## ma7erick (Oct 11, 2009)

I want to see it because Emma Stone is in it


----------



## Triple-J (Oct 11, 2009)

Saw this just the other night and it was fucking great!

It really seems like the writers sat down with every zombi movie ever made watched them all and decided which cliches to avoid and to take the piss out of which imo is something more film makers need to do in order to progress within the genre.
Apart from the way a certain character dies nothing in the movie came across as predictable and it didn't slow down or get too quick to throw in new plot elements plus it's the only zombi movie that ends on a happy note without seeming cheesy I just hope that George Romero watches it and realises THIS is how to do a zombi movie.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 11, 2009)

I loved the "Zombie Kill Of The Week Achievement."


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 11, 2009)

It was decent. Not great, but decent.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 11, 2009)

I thoroughly enjoyed it. Laughed a lot.

One of only about 3 zombie movies I can even begin to tolerate.


----------



## Shrediban3z (Oct 15, 2009)

You can watch it for free on ch131.com................It's not illegal.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 15, 2009)

So, who else feels like the kid from this movie was playing exactly the same character that Michael Cera plays in every single TV show or film he's ever been in?


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 16, 2009)

Michael Cera would have fitted the role perfectly 
I enjoyed it alot, it's gonna be a buyer when it comes out, just for having some laughs.
"Got to love rednecks *proceeds with shooting bullets*"


----------



## Metaldave (Oct 20, 2009)

Awesome film, so funny! 

Has one of the best cameos ever!


----------



## Triple-J (Oct 20, 2009)

synrgy said:


> So, who else feels like the kid from this movie was playing exactly the same character that Michael Cera plays in every single TV show or film he's ever been in?





That's the one thing that did bug me about the film but having said that Ryan Reynolds seems to play the same smug mouthy asshole type character in every movie he's done so far, but if you really sit down and observe film you'll find that 50% of actors tend to play the same character in most of their movies anyway.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 20, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> That's the one thing that did bug me about the film but having said that Ryan Reynolds seems to play the same smug mouthy asshole type character in every movie he's done so far, but if you really sit down and observe film you'll find that 50% of actors tend to play the same character in most of their movies anyway.



That wasn't the point.

A better analogy would be if there was a NEW actor who played the same character Ryan Reynolds has been playing over and over.


----------



## Mattayus (Oct 21, 2009)

Ah man maybe I'm just in a really good mood this evening or something, but I just got back from the cinema, and I have to say it's probably the only movie I've seen so far this year that I wanted to buy as soon as it comes to DVD. No, it wasn't AMAZING, but it was just so fun, and there hasn't been a decent zombie movie for fucking years, word.


----------



## Triple-J (Oct 24, 2009)

synrgy said:


> That wasn't the point.
> 
> A better analogy would be if there was a NEW actor who played the same character Ryan Reynolds has been playing over and over.



Yeah it was my mistake and I had to check twice after you posted but the funny thing is that I thought it was Michael Cera because I watched a tv review where the guy said at the end "Michael Cera is the only disapointment in Zombieland as he's basically playing the same character he played in Juno"


----------



## Decipher (Oct 27, 2009)

I saw this the other week and thought it was fantastic! Truely entertaining and I can hardly wait to purchase this one. One of the funnier movies I've seen in some time. Woody plays a perfect role IMO.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 27, 2009)

Spoiler



The whole Bill Murray thing was fucking fantastic.



Definitely one of the funniest movies I've seen in a long time, along with The Hangover.


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 27, 2009)

I saw it last night, I thought it was pretty funny.



Spoiler



"You're like some giant cockblocking robot engineered in a fucking lab somewhere."


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 28, 2009)

hmm... that's interesting that you guys seem to like it, because the trailers make it seem like a shitty kids movie from nickelodeon or something like that...

i might just check it out now.


----------



## Spratcho (Oct 28, 2009)

MF Kitten I agree, the trailer was so shitty that I didn't wanna go, But last
night me and my GF went and saw it and it was fucking hillarious, Best
comedy i've seen in a very long time.


----------



## samurai7drew (Oct 28, 2009)

Spoiler



Columbus: Oh God. Words can not express...

Tallahassee: (shaking head) It's too soon.

Columbus: Do you think you could maybe just..pick out the buck shot?
Just kind of eat around it?


----------



## toolsound (Oct 29, 2009)

Speaking of zombie movies - is anyone else a big fan of 28 days/weeks later? I love those movies.


----------



## mnemonic (Nov 7, 2009)

synrgy said:


> So, who else feels like the kid from this movie was playing exactly the same character that Michael Cera plays in every single TV show or film he's ever been in?



thats one reason why i didn't really like that guy, i fucking hate michael cera 




apart from that i thought it was hilarious, great movie. nice to see woody harrelson kicking ass again. i haven't seen him in anything for a while.


----------



## lefty robb (Feb 3, 2010)

Just picked up the Blu-Ray of this yesterday and watched it last night with the GF, OMG this movie is awesome, a must see, best comedy-Zombie movie since Shawn of the Dead. Just the first 5 min of the movie with Metallica playing and zombies running amok made me giddy like a little schoolgirl.


----------



## Pauly (Feb 4, 2010)

It's a good film, contains everything that a zombie film needs without being overly pretentious or too try-hard.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 4, 2010)

Oh god, this movie rocked so hard. Didn't know it came out on DVD already I'll have to pick it up. Laughed my ass off at the theater.

A note about Jesse Eisenberg, he is a lot like Michael Cera, they do have a similar schtick. Jesse Eisenberg is kind of the nervous college-age virgin, while Michael Cera is the nervous high school virgin. To be completely honest though, I prefer Jesse Eisenberg's delivery, and I think he's a better actor. Don't get me wrong, Michael Cera is very good at what he does, but I don't know that he can do anything else, where as I get the feeling Jesse Eisenberg has better range as an actor.

That, and I thought Adventure Land was a bettermovie than Superbad. But we kinda get the best of all worlds with Jesse Eisenberg and Emma Stone in the same movie.


----------



## MikeH (Feb 22, 2010)

Can't believe I haven't posted in this thread yet. I absolutely loved this movie. Being a major fan of zombie movies and comedy movies, it couldn't get much better for me. Not to mention Jesse Eisenberg is a great actor. The Bill Murray part made me almost piss my pants.


----------



## sentagoda (Mar 12, 2010)

bad movie, shaun of the dead way better.


----------

